# Outlook 'Unknown Error 0x800CCC67': can't send emails



## martinlest (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi,

I was using Outlook (2002 version) quite happily an hour or two back and sent a small batch of emails with no problem. Then, all of a sudden (no reboot or changes in settings at all on my part) I have started to get this error message when i try to send emails (on all three email accounts I have in Outlook - different email clients (2xYahoo, 1xBT):

Task 'Sending and Receiving' reported error (0x800CCC67) : 'Unknown Error 0x800CCC67'

I have Googled this but found no solution yet. The Outlook mail settings were unchanged in the one minute between all being fine and things breaking down. First I thought rebooting would fix things. No. I've tried System restore, removing Outlook from Office and then reinstalling it via the setup.exe file, but still have the same error. (I guess this wasn't a complete uninstall/reinstall, as although I had backed up my Office installation before removing Outlook, Outlook came back after reinstalling it with all the emails I had up to an hour ago). I could try removing Office completely and reinstalling.... but if I use my Office settings backup to get my applications back to how they were before doing a clean reinstall, is that going to reinstate the error?

Before I do anything drastic, can anyone advise? Why has Outlook stopped working in the middle of my using it? I can go to my email clients directly through my browser and send emails with no problem. It's just Outlook that is being pain.

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## martinlest (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok, the PC is playing around with me (such as they are wont do with everyone who touches one). No sooner do I post this than Outlook starts working again. I went back for another test and my test emails now go fine. 

Might this fact help pinpoint what the problem might be? Something outside of Outlook (though as I say, I could send emails from Yahoomail etc. OK). I am confused..

M.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

This type of error can be the result of the server being OFF line at the time your email program was trying to have a look.

There is nothing on your end that needs to be fixed. If it happens again, just wait a while and then try again.

You might have a look at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/813514


----------



## martinlest (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi. Thanks, but which server do you mean? I had good internet connection, and could consistently send emails via the Yahoo/BT sites whereas Outlook would do nothing. You mean the SMTP maybe But there again, as I say, I have Yahoo and BT mail accounts and Outlook would send emails via neither of them. I'll look at the link..

Martin

After thought - BT uses "BT Yahoo" - do they use the same server?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It would be the server that your email is being stored on. Most error messages will list the server path.
You at are not the only one that is having issues with Yahoo and their hosting of email for some" Cable companies"

Have a look here http://www.eileenslounge.com/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=6794


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Just because you have an internet connection does not mean email is going to send or receive. THere is a mail server at Yahoo and BT which does the business of routing your email, if they are down or not responding the mail will go nowhere.


----------



## martinlest (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, thanks. Yes, I know that just because I have an internet connection, it doesn't mean I can access any particular server, via Outlook or however else I may try. What I was saying is that it seems odd that Outlook could not send emails to either BT or Yahoo (both servers down together? Bit unlikely), and then after an hour, suddenly both BT and Yahoo were working fine again via Outlook - unless, as I suggested, they use the same server (as I think is possible, given the "BT-Yahoo" logo on the site). In fact, I get a lot of error messages about accessing servers in Outlook ('error locating server' 'no such server' or 'can't find server' and the like) when I try to send or receive emails, but I am 99% sure that that is an Outlook problem and not connected to the server being available or not: almost always, if I close down Outlook when that happens and immediately open it up again, the emails will then come and go with no problem. That's just an annoyance and hasn't really warranted my trying to reinstall Outlook afresh. Not convinced that would stop the error messages in any case. Just another of those PC oddities one learns to live with. Yesterday was the first time that I couldn't send any emails for over an hour, despite everything I tried. No idea now if the problem was Outlook's or with the Yahoo/BT - though as I said, when I sent emails directly from the yahoomail.com web page, there was no problem, even though test emails sent via Outlook continued to generate the same error message. Taken me over ten minutes to load this page here (as a little footnote!): a message appears at the bottom of the screen "Waiting for attach.tsgstatic.com" (whoever they may be - Googling wasn't very enlightening) - whose server must be having problems too!  Martin


----------

